# Grub nie widzi partycji z Windowsem [SOLVED]

## fuorviatos

Witam was,

Sytuacja wygląda następująco :

Mam w kompie dwa dyski

dev/sda

dev/sdb

Pierwszy dysk zawiera ręcznie zainstalowane gentoo, drugi windowsa.

Zainstalowałem Grub'a w MBR na pierwszym dysku

w grub.conf mam taki wpis 

 *Quote:*   

> title=Windows 7
> 
> rootnoverify (hd1,1)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 

Pomimo tego, przy starcie pojawia się "GRUB loading stage 1.5" bez żadnego menu wyboru a po 30 sekundach, ładuje się automatycznie obraz jądra gentoo.

Co robię źle?Last edited by fuorviatos on Thu Jul 26, 2012 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gasoline

Wklej całą zawartość grub.conf. Ten fragment jest w porządku.

----------

## sherszen

Nie jest w porządku. Z tego co pamiętam, Windows jest na tyle wybrednym systemem, że musi koniecznie startować z 1 dysku w systemie. Poszukaj gdzies jak mapować hda1 na hda0.

http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/specialboots.htm Tu masz przykład. Tylko zrób, żeby hda1, było hda0, a hda0 - hda1

//właśnie pokaż ten konfig - pewnie splasha nie pokazuje...

Jak dajesz title to bez "="

----------

## fuorviatos

Dzięki za pomoc. Wklejam fstab i grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime        1 2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> ...

 

----------

## sherszen

No dobra, to widzę, że /boot sobie ładnie wydzieliłeś, ale ścieżka do splasha prowadzi nadal do /boot, co jest nieprawdą, gdyż w odniesieniu do partycji grub znajduje się w /. W razie problemów zakomentuj tę całą linie, to chociaż menu wyboru systemów zobaczysz, a potem możesz kombinować.

Mówiłem, również, że 7-ka nie wystartuje tak prosto, ponieważ potrzeba "oszukać" Windows i powiedzieć ładnie, że jest najważniejszy - tak jak to się mówi kochankom.  :Smile: 

Załaduj Windows tak:

```
title Windows 7

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Wpis do splasha popraw na taki:

```
splashimage=(hd0,0) /grub/splash.xpm.gz 
```

Nie mam niestety już GRUBa, bo przesiadłem się na GRUB 2, więc nie sprawdzę tego.

----------

## fuorviatos

Dzięki za pomoc. Nie zadziałało tak jak mówiłeś ale udało mi się to rozgryźć.

Generalnie wygląda to tak że, z zakomentowaną linią odnoszącą się to splasha, pojawia się menu, jednak mapowanie kończyło się tym że, grub poprostu windowsa nie widział.

Ustawiłem tak jak wcześniej i zakomentowałem "splasha"

 *Quote:*   

> title Windows 7
> 
> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 

Dzięki za pomoc   :Very Happy:   Można spokojnie oznaczyć jako "SOLVED"

----------

## Jacekalex

 *fuorviatos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dzięki za pomoc    Można spokojnie oznaczyć jako "SOLVED"

 

To oznacz, przecież to twój wątek.

Edycja pierwszego postu w wątku, i wio.   :Cool: 

----------

